# Media link wireless n router problem



## eilerc (Jan 25, 2012)

I hooked up a new docs is 3.0 modem along with a new media link wireless n router in hopes of moving up to 100 mb download speeds. All worked fine (1 laptop, iPad and kindle fire) except for my wife's laptop running Vista. Her computer could see the network and the signal was strong, but it would not connect. All algorithms and pass phrases were consistent.

Any clues as to what else I can look for?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post the results of a ipconfig /all from the vista laptop to review


----------



## jrdyfocus84 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is your modem running in wireless n mode only? Could be the laptop wireless card isn't n capable and therefor you'd have to set your router to n and b or g mode. 
If the laptop is not n capable your router may or may not auto negotiate a lower speed transfer bc of this. It will depend on the "switch" in the router itself 
Post either the info already requested by wand3r3r or more info on router settings and laptop specs


----------



## eilerc (Jan 25, 2012)

I called medialink and they knew of the Vista issue. Changed security to mixed WEP and all is well.

Thanks for the responses!


----------

